# ADS-1S PC-Based Universal Fault Code Diagnostic Scanner



## amandl (Mar 4, 2015)

ADS-1S is a Full-line vehicles fault diagnostic scanner system, which is based on pc desktop and laptop platform. It can test cars manufactured in Asia, America and 

Europe countries. It supports all kinds of vehicle communication modes.
ADS-1 All Cars Fault Diagnostic Scanner

Product Feature:

Hardware is compatible with kinds of pc, both desktop and laptop.
Software is compatible with WIN98/2000/XP operating systems.
Can test various vehicles from Asian, European, American countries.
Supports a variety of automotive communication protocols including CAN bus.
On line automatic update service. Free for one year.
We update the software every week.
Two diagnostic ways: wireless and wired. Wireless distance can reach to 20 meters.
Data analysis supports full election and optional two modes.
Dynamic data supports recording and playing back function.

Technical Parameters:

Work voltage: 12V
Power: 5W
Ambient temperature:-20°C-40°C
Relative humidity: Less than 90%

PC Requirement:

Operating system: WIN98/2000/XP
CPU: 2G
Internal memory: 512M

Recommend Reason:

Compatible with your PC-Cut hardware cost
High price-performance ratio
Anti copy function——security
Strong function——recording and playing back

ADS-1 Packing List:

1.Diagnostic Adaptor:
changan& SUZUKI
BENZ-38
UNIVERSAL-3
BMW-20
MITSUBISH-12+16
NISSAN-14
VERSATILE -16
CRYSLER-6

2.Communication Equipments:
GEELY-17
Smart box
KIA-20
Min box
TOYOTA –17R

3.Cables:
GM-12
Main Cable
HONDA-3
Power Supply cable
OBDII-16
Cigarette cable
CANBUS
USB Cable
TOYOTA-17F
Battery Clamp
Fiat & Daihatsu

4.Accessories:
AUDI-2+2
WARRANTY CARD
Citroen-2
USB EXTEND LINE
COMPUTER (FOR ADS-1X)
CD-ROM

Related Pictures:


----------

